# Largest snapper ever caught



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Despite a 4' seas with a soutwest swell and a 15 kt NW "breeze" we went fishing anyway. Our intentions were to do some exploration of some deepwater sections way SW of Destin and check out the new Tanacom Bull 1000. That was just not to be today....we chickened out on that long bumpy/wet/windy ride and stayed in about 135-150 ft all day. managed to get "rocked " by a few nice groupers and only brought one red grouper home today. The dolphins and cudas tore us up all day. We lost all but 2 mingo to them and they were everywhere we went. Kept 3 17" triggers and the one grouper but hey....we had fun fishin'. The hardest thing I had to do today was turn this girl loose. Me and the little guy on my shoulder battled for just a little while over this one but we did the right thing. She was photoed, vented, and released with success to go home. Damn the overegulated regulations! Never weighed or measured her though....any guesses?


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Glad to see that you got out today. And yes it was sporty for sure out 42 miles. Nice snapper and I know what you mean about the grouper and rocks. See you off shore. Gene


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Hard to say on the size of the snap I would gues 12 or 13 pounds.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

> *PURPLE HAZE (11/23/2009)*Glad to see that you got out today. And yes it was sporty for sure out 42 miles. Nice snapper and I know what you mean about the grouper and rocks. See you off shore. Gene


"Sporty" is a great description of todays seas. If I am not mistaken the 100 mile bouy was showing 5-7 with a 17 kt west wind this morning, Geez!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice endangered rs you got there. them grouper are pretty smart when it comes to survival, but they will mess up one day so keep putting it to them.


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

Dave - nice looking Genuine!

Catch


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

10 or 12lbs


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

congrats on the rs and your new deep drop rig

dim things are nice


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

guys holding fish to his chest, not out...nice 18lb fish you got there.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

That fish was actually touching my shirt and my elbows were at my sides.I also guessed 18 to 20 lbs. The tail base of this fish was wider than a 2x4 but it doesn't look like it because I have huge hands.I am 6 ft 1 and 250 lbs with wide shoulders and this thing went across my body from waist to shoulders with no problem. Sure hated to set it free!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

There is no way that fish is 20lbs


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Nov 18, 2008)

Lets use measurements here. Guys chest is roughly 24-28" across. Fish has another 12" on top of that extended past putting this fish @a minimum of 36". This fish is easily 12" wide putting it's circumfrence @ atleast 24". This guys hands are easily 8" long and don't even make it 1/2 way around it's tail!!! Now using these minimum measurements, click the 1st link below. It puts fish @ being 25.92 lbs. Now I, in no way, think this fish weighs 26lbs but I wouldn't say it goes an oz under 18 lbs.

http://www.jettyfishing.com/weight-calculator/

I'm sorry but there is no way you could possibly say that this fish meets these measurements in this 2nd link putting it an oz under 18lbs

http://www.jettyfishing.com/weight-calculator/


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Maybe your seeing something Im not but Im going go by the way it looks not some calculator. It doesnt have the look of a 20lber. I could be wrong though


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (12/6/2009)*Maybe your seeing something Im not but Im going go by the way it looks not some calculator. It doesnt have the look of a 20lber. I could be wrong though


I definitly agree... probably around 15 lbs..


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I would say 10 to 15. A snapper will fool you. They don't weigh as much as you think. Nice fish though...


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't care how "broad shouldered" you are or what ever else you posted; that snapper is nowhere close to eighteen to twenty pounds. It's a great solid fish and I feel your pain about releasing it; but take comfort in knowing that the average size of your snapper appears to be on the rise for sure. My guess is 10-13 pounds.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I say 8-9 lbs max. As someone said above, snapper look way heavier than they are.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *gator7_5 (12/11/2009)*I say 8-9 lbs max. As someone said above, snapper look way heavier than they are.




Another " that fish aint as big as you say" post. Why do people bother? Does it really bother you guys?



It's a really fine snapper , good job man!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *choppedliver (12/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *gator7_5 (12/11/2009)*I say 8-9 lbs max. As someone said above, snapper look way heavier than they are.
> ...


He asked for everyones opinions....


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *choppedliver (12/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *gator7_5 (12/11/2009)*I say 8-9 lbs max. As someone said above, snapper look way heavier than they are.
> ...


As Brant said, he ASKED us how big we thought it was so we told him


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

I appreciate all the input guys. I know there are alot of folks out there that have had more fish in their hands than I have that will be better at guessing weight than myself. The actual weight was no big deal. What gets me aboutthe picture is the fact that the stature of this fish looks like the proportions of a smallerfish...long and narrow but wide, not so tall and thick. It almost looks like I am holding ajuvenile fish out closer to the camera but I wasn't. I caught ALOT of red snapper this year but this one just seemed to have a different look. Big ass tail! I caught a few solid 12 lb sows(weighed on a scale)this past season though and this thing was way heavier and overall bigger than them. Anyway...got a new scale for the boat that don't run on batteries so next time he bites we will know for sure. I just hope he is home next time!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dave the size of that fish doesn't really matter. Odds are that you will remember going out fishing and spending quality time with your son, passing on the tradition of sportsmanship and recreational angling long after you have forgotten about wondering how big any fish was. The time spent with your son will reinforce your bonds and leave you with a treasure chest of memories worth more than trophy fish, silver and gold. Fish on and have fun.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Kim (12/12/2009)*Dave the size of that fish doesn't really matter. Odds are that you will remember going out fishing and spending quality time with your son, passing on the tradition of sportsmanship and recreational angling long after you have forgotten about wondering how big any fish was. The time spent with your son will reinforce your bonds and leave you with a treasure chest of memories worth more than trophy fish, silver and gold. Fish on and have fun.


Spoken like a true second place finisher. Maybe you missed the part where he ASKED for forum members' input on the estimated size of the fish, which many of us gave him? Surely he knows the value of fishing with his son, as he regularly posts reports...


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

That is a nice snapper and I am sure you hated throwing it back. But it is not a 20 lb fish. 

The only way that is a 20 lb fish is if:<UL><LI>That is a 12/0 hook in the fishes mouth </LI><LI>Your fingernails are the size of quarters</LI><LI>Your middle finger is6 incheslong</LI><LI>That is a 12/0 Penn on the rod in the background</LI>[/list]

That fish is in the 12-14 lb range, but I guarantee you one thing. That is the biggest snapper I have seen posted in a month and it makes me want to go fishing! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## tims1028 (Apr 13, 2009)

id give it 15#s this fish in these 2 pics went 25#s.


----------



## mickeyt1reef (Jan 5, 2010)

All of those fish are hog SNAPPER and every one of them nice and fat no matter the weight!


----------



## big bites (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice fish you got there must be rare catching those fish....


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

I caught this one summer of 2009 19lbs


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

This one was caught on Mrgan's Choice this past summer......somebody guess the weight, That is a $20 bill next to "her" tail.a syou can see she is about 34 inched long


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

> *big bites (1/8/2010)*Nice fish you got there must be rare catching those fish....


Not rare to catch just rare to be able to keep!


----------

